# Liverpool - Unite Against Racism Festival Sunday 4th Sept



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 31, 2005)

Unite Against Racism Festival
SUNDAY 4th SEPT at PRINCES PARK

12.00 till 8.00

747’s
Ladytron
The Mack of All Trades and DJ Rasp (Shakti)
1 Heart Choir
Pop Levi and the Emergencies
The Cuckolds
Strictly Mowtown
KDS
Fade 2
The Pedantics
Jahdeeanko (Liverpool Reggae, uncle of Anthony Walker)
Ghost 2000
Kelly Flannigan
Stuffed Love
The Silhouettes
Snapant
Tramp Attack
Plus:
Fiction Poets
DJ Olabean and Spycatcher
and the Wenton Family present Bernie Wenton (Nat King Cole Winner of
Stars in their Eyes)

Plus on the floor entertainment from across the metropolis, good food,
kids workshops, stilts, face painting, open mic.

With special guest speaker

President of Merseyside Coalition Against Racism & Fascism says,
The event is entitled “Say no to Racism” and is Merseyside’s response to
the increase in racism. This is Merseyside striking back. The event
has the support of the community, the Trade Unions, the Councils and,
very importantly, the black and ethnic minority population and young
people.

Merseyside was proud when Liverpool was awarded the European City of
Culture, but the events of the last few months is clearly casting a
cloud across that award. This Festival will be the beginning of a zero
tolerance campaign against racism, and that is why it’s entitled “Say no
to Racism”.

A small organising committee has pulled this Festival together in less
than four weeks and the day will also have a few local and national
speakers as yet to be agreed. There will also be kids workshops, face
painting, stilts, open mic and food.

Fundraising is ongoing and donations can be made payable to MCARF 4 St.
Anne Street Birkenhead Wirral CH41 3JU


----------



## rosa (Sep 2, 2005)

<bump>

Any news on whether the benefit gig at Liverpool Uni's going to be rescheduled?


----------



## Mr T (Sep 3, 2005)

LMHR are aiming for october but theres no confirmed date yet


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 9, 2005)

Did anyone go to this?  

Really wanted to go but was in Belfast for the weekend   

My mate (MC BLIZZ L) was on stage and said it was rockin


----------



## THORA HIRDS BUM (Sep 9, 2005)

Was racism stopped?.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 10, 2005)

THORA HIRDS BUM said:
			
		

> Was racism stopped?.



Some


----------



## THORA HIRDS BUM (Sep 10, 2005)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Some



The only people who go to anti-racism gigs,are those people who go to anti -racism gigs.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2005)

THORA HIRDS BUM said:
			
		

> The only people who go to anti-racism gigs,are those people who go to anti -racism gigs.


What's that gibberish supposed to mean, please?


----------



## THORA HIRDS BUM (Sep 10, 2005)

It means what it means.You might get the odd straggler going to see lamarr,but these state run shindigs will attract those who will always go to anti-racism gigs.There never seem to attract those who might harbour racist feelings.Are the organisers hopeing that die-hard racists will suddely become elgalitarin beacons after a rainy afternoon gig in liverpool?.It just smacks of putting a plaster on a broken leg.


----------



## peppery (Sep 10, 2005)

THORA HIRDS BUM said:
			
		

> It means what it means.You might get the odd straggler going to see lamarr,but these state run shindigs will attract those who will always go to anti-racism gigs.There never seem to attract those who might harbour racist feelings.Are the organisers hopeing that die-hard racists will suddely become elgalitarin beacons after a rainy afternoon gig in liverpool?.It just smacks of putting a plaster on a broken leg.



Dont I know you? You seem very familiar


----------



## THORA HIRDS BUM (Sep 10, 2005)

peppery said:
			
		

> Dont I know you? You seem very familiar




No, i dont know anyone on hear.


----------

